# Internet mit Mandrake?



## Gabi (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab mich mal getraut Mandrake zu installieren.  
Nach einigen Schwierigkeiten hats dann doch funktioniert.   

Nur weiss ich nicht, wie man da ins Internet kommt!
Unter SuSE musste ich mir *adsl-1.0.2-16.i386.rpm* installieren,
dann gings.
Also, Netzwerkkarte konfigurieren und dann ADSL konfigurieren, passt.

Aber bei Mandrake kann ich zwar die Netzwerkkarte konfigurieren, aber
nicht das ADSL!

Könnt ihr mit bitte helfen, vieleicht wäre Mandrake doch einen Umstieg wert! 

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Erpel (8. Januar 2004)

Also, ich habs mit Mandrake net hinbekommen, aber wenn dann ist es wohl am einfachsten mit dieser Anleitung : Anleitung


----------



## Thomas Kuse (8. Januar 2004)

Funktioniert das hier nicht? : http://www.selsam.org/t-dsl.txt


----------



## Gabi (8. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank, hat aber nicht wirklich geholfen!  

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Gabi (9. Januar 2004)

hmm .... wie stell ich das im Mandrake nur ein?


----------



## Gabi (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich gebs auf! Schluss aus!

Bey @ll


----------

